# What do you call this thing?



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

I've heard so many names for this kind of object, even among people who all grew up in southern Ontario.

What do you call it? Where did you learn what it was called?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Cat toy... LOL at least in my house hold.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

It's a twist tie. 


Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

garbage bag thingy


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

I've always called it a Twist Tie.


----------

